# frusterated!



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

Sometimes I just don't know how I am going to manage my whole life with this if I am already having so many problems! I have already cut out sugar, dairy, wheat, alcohol, uncooked fruits and vegtables as well as tons of other stuff and though I do feel a bit better I just wonder is it even worth it. I have to take like 12 immodiums a week and I tried to stop taking them and was doing well until friday and then today I went out with my boyfriend and ended up taking like 5 througout the night. He doesn't know anything about the ibs so I guess that makes things a bit harder! But I can't even imagine telling him. Well I guess I just wanted to vent cause sometimes this just seems so discouraging that I want to quit everything... work, school, dating... or ### least some of them!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't quit. You'll get through it. It would be much easier if you told him what the problem is. He is probably thinking it is him causing the problems. Don't feel bad about taking medication to feel better! I take a lot of immodium, not so much this weeek mind.I also take anti spasmodics called Colofac. They are OTC. I also did hypnotherapy which had helped a lot. I don't think i would be where i am now without it!I felt like a huge weight had been lifted when i told my boyfriend. He didn't react badly at all. If oyu are anything like me you will take immodium as soon as your stomach grumbles because you are anticipating an attack. When you realise it was nothing.Try telling him and see what happens. He will most likel be very undestanding. I hopw hitngsd get better ofor you.Spliff


----------



## Snoopy Babe (Mar 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear things aren't going so well for u at the moment. But don't quit. Things will get better. I think you shoud def tell ur boyfriend u have IBS, so then he can be there for u and support u, and like Spliff said it will be a weight of ur shoulders.Hang in there







Hope things improve for u


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

hey there,sorry to hear things are sucking for you right now. just remember, there are always good times and bad times with this, so if you're feeling like s**t right now, it can only get better! i know it's tough telling people. i like how someone had put it "coming out of the ibs closet", cause it really seems that traumatic. i almost told my best guy friend last week, but i just couldn't go through with him. i did fess up that it wasn't just "allergies" like i'd been telling everyone, and that there actually is some stuff going on. i kinda had to tell him though, because he went on this big rant about how he doesn't understand why i never want to go on adventures, and i had to explain that it's really scary for me cause i don't want to get sick out in the middle of nowhere.as far as telling the boyfriend, if i recall you've been dating for a while, right? if you think it's going to be a long term thing, i have to side with spliff. i mean, would you really want to spend years hiding something like that from your boyfriend? if he's really supportive and understanding, then you know he's a catch, and if he gets all weird about it, then he's a dork anyway! i started feeling the same about my ridiculous diet a little while ago too. it seems like the more i cut out, the more sensitive i get to things i shouldn't eat. so my theory was that i should start building my tolerance back up. bad plan! as soon as i tried that for a week, i felt absolutely horrible, and realized it's worth a little sacrifice to have some amount of control over the situation.anyway, i really hope things start getting better soon. keep us posted.midge.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LMAO! Midge, just when you try to eat healthy and stuff it makes your IBS worse. That in England is what we call "sods law".


----------



## Princess1910 (May 13, 2002)

I would just like to let you know, you are absolutley not alone. I am 21 years old, and have been having problems with IBS since I was 18. I was a vegitarian since I was 12, and just recently found out I was allergic to all foods I was consuming exept meat and potatoes. This was a horrifying shock, having to change my diet completly around. My boyfrined is very supportive though I feel bad for him to have to deal with me all the time. My problems started last year in February. I had thousands of tests done it feels like, and had my galbladder removed. I found out this was a mistake. I am sick of my doctors telling me that all I have is IBS, and that I have to deal with it. There has to be something out there that can make people who live with IBS more managable. What medicines have been perscribed to you? The only medication I am recommended is Elavil, which I don't feel does that much for me. I am trying to get to the bottom of my health problems myself, all of the doctors I have seen have been nothing but a joke. Well good luck to you, I know it's hard. Take care.


----------

